# Family Practice



## victoriaingrid (Jan 6, 2008)

Patient discharge from hospital than admitted to a nursing home, patient is seeing by different Doctors.  Dr. A is his primary and Dr.B and C goes and follow up with the patient at the nursing home. Nurse is bringing patient to the office for future appointment to see a specilist for a special test, but still his has not been seen by his Primary Dr.A. Patient has not been seen by his primary for 3 monts, but yes by Dr. B and C. Can I bill diagnosis for the services that other Doctors diagnosed? and can Dr. A bill for dx from hospital D/C with out seen patient?


----------



## knic8867 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did Dr. A actually see the patient any time during the discharge from the hospital to the nursing home? Did Dr. A actually ever see this patient at all?
Dr. A. will only be able to bill for services rendered if he has seen him in person at either the hospital, the nursing home or in the office.

Karen Nichelson, CPC


----------

